# Only able to add in new members



## SoGlassEyeMetYou (May 17, 2019)

Hey folks,
I find I can only add a new topic in this forum. Is that because I’m not a paying user?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

No, it's because you are a new member. Every new member has to post here first. Now that you have posted here, it will take a few minutes for the forum software to approve you to post anywhere on the site. You should be ok now.

TAM had to do this to stop the hundreds of threads that were being started each day by spam bots.


----------

